# Canon entry level to Nikon d7000



## Austinthemonstr (Jan 16, 2012)

Am planning on investing in a Nikon d7000. I am moving from the canon EOS Rebel t3. I have decided that Nikon is the one for me. Can I get anyone's opinion?


----------



## ratssass (Jan 16, 2012)

I absolutely love my d7000!!I'm not a professional photographer by any means,nor do i know anything about  Canon cameras,but i made enough with my Olympus E-300 to pay for my D7000,and what a tremondous step it was for me.I hope my next upgrade in a camera body gives me the same thrill!!!Read reviews from many different sources,and, keep  in mind,what your intended uses are for....I sure wouldn't buy a 7000 for video,but thats just my opinion........


----------



## flatflip (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a great camera. Ask yourself if you can afford fast glass and lighting for it. That will be a more accurate estimation of the investment. Hope this is not a bummer. That's not my intention. I only want to help.

Have Fun, Mick


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate to break it to you, but the Nikon D7000 is also an entry-level camera. But, it is Nikon's best entry-level camera like the Canon 60D is Canon's best entry-level camera.

By the way, the D7000's performance blows the Canon 60D out of the water. DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 16, 2012)

KmH... I realize the 3 zeros would indicate 'entry level' for Nikon's line-up, however the link you provided from DxO labels the D7000 as a Semi-Pro model.  The D5100, as expected, they've labeled as an Entry-Level model.  Not disputing you, just an observation... no disrespect.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 16, 2012)

The D7000 is one great camera. I haven't used any other DSLRs except the D5100 (for a few weeks before returning it) so I can't compare them (Canons and Nikons) but I have had the D7000 for about 7 months now and I haven't regretted buying it once.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 16, 2012)

The 7000 is a huge step above the 5100.  A bunch of higher end features where shoved into the d7000.  Look at pro cameras from 5 years ago, that will show you just how far we have come.  For the price yoi cannot beat it


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2012)

KmH said:


> I hate to break it to you, but the Nikon D7000 is also an entry-level camera. But, it is Nikon's best entry-level camera like the Canon 60D is Canon's best entry-level camera.
> 
> By the way, the D7000's performance blows the Canon 60D out of the water. DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side



Sorry KmH, but the D7000 is most decidedly not "entry level", by way of several different metrics. Nice try though.


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jan 16, 2012)

Popular photography labels the d7000 as a mid-range camera.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

I love my D7000, I upgraded a few months ago from my hobby level D60. You'll want to get some better lenses eventually, at least a prime, but the kit lens is actually quite decent IMO.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2012)

It's not that I say the D7000 is an entry level camera, it's that NIKON says it's an entry-level camera based on their camera numbering system.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 17, 2012)

I really like my D7000. This weekend had it on top of a mountain in a blizzard with 50 mph winds. Worked flawlessly. 

I know it's not technically a pro camera, but I do know a few pro's who ditched their D300's for it and havnt looked back.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

KmH said:


> It's not that I say the D7000 is an entry level camera, it's that NIKON says it's an entry-level camera based on their camera numbering system.



I can't find anywhere that Nikon specifically says that, can you link?


----------



## argieramos (Jan 18, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> I can't find anywhere that Nikon specifically says that, can you link?



Snapsort says that.


----------



## argieramos (Jan 18, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to you, but the Nikon D7000 is also an entry-level camera. But, it is Nikon's best entry-level camera like the Canon 60D is Canon's best entry-level camera.
> 
> By the way, the D7000's performance blows the Canon 60D out of the water. DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side



Not only the 60D, but the entire crop sensor cameras of Canon.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 18, 2012)

KmH said:


> It's not that I say the D7000 is an entry level camera, it's that NIKON says it's an entry-level camera based on their camera numbering system.



At the same time, it has a top LCD which has been reserved for their mid-level bodies.  It also has more features and better performance than its predecessor the D90, which was also a mid-level body.  Interestingly, all of their new entry-level bodies are numbered D#100 and the D7000 is not.


----------



## argieramos (Jan 18, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> At the same time, it has a top LCD which has been reserved for their mid-level bodies.  It also has more features and better performance than its predecessor the D90, which was also a mid-level body.  Interestingly, all of their new entry-level bodies are numbered D#100 and the D7000 is not.



If you want to be more specific, there are  entry level, mid-level/prosumer, semi-pro, and professional cameras. 
For some people, mid-level is still an entry level, and semi-pro is considered a pro.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2012)

Nikon has 2 tiers in their entry-level lineup.

The compacts w/o an auto focus motor/screw drive system, whose size is designed specifically to appeal to women  - D3000/D3100/D5000/D5100 - and the 2 non-compacts that *do* have an auto focus motor/screw drive system - D90/D7000.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 19, 2012)

The 7000 is the lowest body on the nps list


----------



## japjoe7 (Jan 19, 2012)

I just got my 7000 kit 2 days ago. I'm starting to get a hang of it but it's still a little intimidating for my first dslr. I'm combing over the manual frequently and trying to play with the setting as much as possible. I keep repeating to myself...ISO... aperture...focus...(not in that particular order btw). I have a 50mm f/1.8D AF and MB-D11 on the way. I think the D7000 is the good way to go.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 20, 2012)

KmH said:


> I hate to break it to you, but the Nikon D7000 is also an entry-level camera. But, it is Nikon's best entry-level camera like the Canon 60D is Canon's best entry-level camera.
> 
> By the way, the D7000's performance blows the Canon 60D out of the water. DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side


Yeah, I argued that point too.  However it has to be the most professional featured entry level camera on the market today.  Double card, etc. etc.  The only place I think it lacks as far as professional features is in its auto focus system.  However, it's auto focus is better than some "professional" cameras.


----------



## kcifoto (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, I also have a Canon and want to switch to Nikon. The d7000 seems to be a nice switch. However, I do shoot weddings and am concerned with the statement entry level. On many key points, the camera seems to be better than entry level. Any opionions on a camera to switch to...


----------



## greybeard (Jan 22, 2012)

kcifoto said:


> Hi, I also have a Canon and want to switch to Nikon. The d7000 seems to be a nice switch. However, I do shoot weddings and am concerned with the statement entry level. On many key points, the camera seems to be better than entry level. Any opionions on a camera to switch to...


When you say you "have a Canon" I am assuming it is a crop sensor format and not a full frame.  Switching to a D7000 should pose no problems for your already established techniques.  Most professionals I know go full frame because they are coming from 135 film format (35mm).  They have already fine tuned their techniques around 135 lens DoF and don't want to have to re-learn a whole new set of lenses and their properties.  If you were to go full frame, you would be in the same position of having to relearn some of your technique.

I have a long time friend who shoots Weddings.  He has been shooting  them for 30 years and did so with a RB67and did his own processing!!   I've seen tons of his work and it is gorgeous.  He recently retired all  of his  film equipment and went all digital.  He is using a D7000 with  the battery grip, a SB900, and a rotating flash bracket.  He is very  happy with it.  As for the "statement of entry level".  With the battery  pack attached, it looks as professional as anyother camera.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...6G2OU/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_1?ie=UTF8&index=1


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 9, 2012)

artash said:


> As a professional photographer I dream about cameras, and not just because of the pictures. It is the cameras themselves that inspire me, wondering how they could be used to capture the best spectacular shot. Nikon cameras are good and even great cameras, but Leica cameras&#8230; they are what I dream about to reach for and enjoy in all their glory, as the all-time best of cameras. Here are my ten reasons to dump your Nikon and buy a Leica! Check it out on my blog, I hope it will be helpful for you 10 Reasons to Dump Your Nikon and Buy a Leica
> 
> Artash



I'm sorry to disagree here and this will be no doubt be a controversial opinion,

Leica are not in anyway better than Nikon in the modern day, in some areas Leica are completely stuck in the dark ages and also how does the technology they use match Nikons. Don't get me wrong Leica is a brand with an incredible legacy, but in the current day I think their pricing scheme is laughable and in my honest opinion people buy Leica nowadays due to the brand name more than anything else.. They offer little to nothing over competitors in terms of lenses or camera bodies... I mean even the M9 with its full frame sensor has poor noise control and has dreadful colour rendition and thats according to a Leica fanboy Ken rockwell.

So.. in my opinion as wonderful as Leica are in some respects, the stupid prices they charge for outdated technology makes me question the integrity of the company as a whole.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 9, 2012)

Driving SPAM hits to his silly leica blog.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

and the price differential?

I love Zeiss lenses but I can't conceive of the cost of replacing my D700 and old-ring lenses with Zeiss lenses, even if the bodies were equivalent.

I love cameras but I dream about pictures.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 12, 2012)

That's all well and good but you are preaching to the choir on this, the Nikon page.  Now post this on the Canon page and see what type of responses you get lol.....


----------



## greybeard (Feb 12, 2012)

artash said:


> As a professional photographer I dream about cameras, and not just because of the pictures. It is the cameras themselves that inspire me, wondering how they could be used to capture the best spectacular shot. Nikon cameras are good and even great cameras, but Leica cameras&#8230; they are what I dream about to reach for and enjoy in all their glory, as the all-time best of cameras. Here are my ten reasons to dump your Nikon and buy a Leica! Check it out on my blog, I hope it will be helpful for you 10 Reasons to Dump Your Nikon and Buy a Leica
> 
> Artash


I have often found that Dreaming about something is a lot better than actually having it.  Back in the day I thought I wanted a Hasselblad 500CM.  When I actually got one I ended up having 2 good days with it.  1) the day I bought it and 2) the day I sold it. lol..............
I would have a lot more respect for Leica if they would embrace modern technology a little more.  Sooner or later they will go the way of Kodak....


----------

